# Oil Help Jetta MK5



## polak1220 (Jun 21, 2014)

If anyone can help, that would be extremely awesome. My girlfriend decided to surprise me with an oil change yesterday since I was due for one. I am out of my warranty for a year now. I had been changing my oil every 8k miles. When bringing my car car in for the oil changes, VW usually put in castrol edge 5w40. However, the shop that my girlfriend got it changed at put in castrol edge 0w20. I do not much about cars so I am in need of some advice and assistance. My car is 2010 MK5 Jetta with 32,000 miles on it. If this helps, I live in New York City. Thank you for any help.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

I'm going out on a limb and say it's alright. As long as were talking about a 2.0 or 2.5, w/o a turbo it'll work out fine. See, a 20 weight is only a hair from a light 30 anyway. The technical measurement is centistrokes, a 30 weight that you can surely use is 10cSt, a 20 weight is 9cSt, not much difference at all. On the other hand, it is the middle of summer, when a heavier oil would be nice, like a 10w-40 or 5w-40 synth. If it were dead of winter, 0w-20 would be great for the cold. 

Most guys here would say to go back and bitch slap the shop into draining it and installing the CORRECT oil for free. I don't have a problem with that. But again, say they use or used a shop 5w-30 (or 10w-30) dino...well that can shear or fuel dilute down to a 20 weight ANYWAY. I'm also considering the fact that an oil change in NYC is a pain and expensive. 

You could invest $30 in an oil extractor too, Mity Vac or Pela....pull that 0w-20 oil out (when it's warmed up a bit) and add whatever you want to replace it. That'd be a great short term and long term solution. Here's why...

imo, the best plan is 2 changes a year of dino, based on time more than mileage. Don't exceed 5000-6000 miles per, but summer/winter gives you a chance to change visc too. 5w-30 for winter and 10w-40 for summer. 

Personally, I like thin oil. I've used 5w-20 in cars that take 5w-40 (in Europe), but that was for the wife's short trips in winter. Summer we use 10w-30 in her turbo 2.0 T. I use 5w-30 in my Audi Q5 V6 for winter and 5w-40 synth for summer since I already have cases of it. If I was buying oil for a non-turbo, I'd use plain old Pennzoil. I even use dino oil in my 2002 Porsche, same 30 in winter and 40 in summer. 

Sorry to give such a long-winded answer, but I'm trying to let you know what and WHY so you can make an informed decision. In your situation (NYC) I'd let it go, and add a quart of 20w-50 if you can. OR you can leave the filter on and do an "extraction" with a Pela or other tool for the summer, and add your own thick 40 oil, and do this every year going forward. Start normal changes w/a filter late this Fall w/a 5w-30 in a shop that lets you BYO oil. Then your extractor will start to pay off. 5q jugs of good oil like Pennzoil or Mobil Clean is only $15.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

http://www.wholesalemarine.com/pela...mAbKHphCNjcXbK7vJizWSEbt4zaGb2Y8wrIDGxMPD_BwE

$46










http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1635167


----------

